# CC shopping link for Amazon, I get the USA site.



## Pat "5mph" (17 Sep 2018)

As above, if I want to access Amazon through CC I get directed to the USA site, instead of the UK one.
Anybody else?
@Shaun can you fix it please?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Sep 2018)

Yet when I clicked on the Amazon link in your post, it goes to the UK site.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2018)

Hovering above both the above links seem to direct me to .co.uk, not .com


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Sep 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Yet when I clicked on the Amazon link in your post, it goes to the UK site.


What if you click from the shopping link page?
Or from the home page's shopping forum?
I get the USA on both, but I'm sure I bought previously through the links from Amazon UK.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Hovering above both the above links seem to direct me to .co.uk, not .com


Don't hover lol!
Click on it so I can find out if my internet is wrong


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Don't hover lol!
> Click on it so I can find out if my internet is wrong


Before I click on a link, I hover on it (in a manly way) to see if I like where it will take me by looking at the bottom left of the screen. That shows the site I'm being directed to


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Sep 2018)

I shall postpone buying stuff on Amazon until @Shaun fixes it, nothing pressing anyway.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2018)

Get .co.uk, not .com.

Although it puts me in Finchley


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Before I click on a link, I hover on it (in a manly way) to see if I like where it will take me by looking at the bottom left of the screen. That shows the site I'm being directed to


Ah, you're the internet shopping equivalent of cycling at 5mph


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Get .co.uk, not .com.


Drat!
@jefmcg and I have a broken internet!
Hopefully you have actually clicked on the link, @classic33


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2018)

Rubbishing my previous post....
Ahha!! Hovering over the link says .co.uk
Clicking on it, however, takes me across the Atlantic to the US of A site!


----------



## Jenkins (17 Sep 2018)

If I hover over both the Amazon links in the original post and the one in the commission page it shows the .co.uk site but redirects to the .com version instead.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Drat!
> @jefmcg and I have a broken internet!
> Hopefully you have actually clicked on the link, @classic33


Clicked on the link from the list and from the first post. Both put me in Finchley, for delivery purposes.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2018)

As linked to
https://www.amazon.co.uk/


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Clicked on the link from the list and from the first post. Both put me in Finchley, for delivery purposes.


Your investigating skills are not what they used to be: yes, delivery location is correct in my case too, but, the actual site ... look at it, it says .com and the prices are in $.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> As linked to
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/


Click on this, it's the American site.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2018)

Hovering over... Note .co.uk linkie







Directed to: .com once clicked.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Sep 2018)

Well, as we now have a fair few members from the USA, we could maybe have both sites linked.
@Shaun, one for you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2018)

I knew the Amazon was long but I didn't know it flowed so quickly from the UK to the US.....

(Mine linked to the dollar pricing.)


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Your investigating skills are not what they used to be: yes, delivery location is correct in my case too, but, the actual site ... look at it, it says .com and the prices are in $.


Shows prices in £'s, not dollars.
Quick search for an item, got this
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?k=cat+s60


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Sep 2018)

So, @classic33, you don't have a problem with the link from the CC home page?
And yet, when I click on your link in post #17, I get the American site.
Uhmmm ....
Stand by, I'll pm you my shopping list


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> So, @classic33, you don't have a problem with the link from the CC home page?
> And yet, when I click on your link in post #17, I get the American site.
> Uhmmm ....
> Stand by, I'll pm you my shopping list


And your card details!!


----------



## Stephenite (17 Sep 2018)

I've clicked on all these Amazon links and I go to co.uk. I'm using a phone if that matters.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Sep 2018)

Stephenite said:


> I've clicked on all these Amazon links and I go to co.uk. I'm using a phone if that matters.


Thanks, I'm on my Windows 10 laptop.
Will try on my phone and report back.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (18 Sep 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Anybody else?




Me too, link takes me to .com site.


----------



## sheddy (18 Sep 2018)

evil = amazon
https://thenextweb.com/opinion/2015/08/15/the-real-deathstar/


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Sep 2018)

sheddy said:


> evil = amazon
> https://thenextweb.com/opinion/2015/08/15/the-real-deathstar/


OT 'ya .... off topic off topiker 
Did you click on the links to see if you also have a problem?


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2018)

UK site on another computerearlier today. Both hovering over the link and clicking on the link.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Sep 2018)

I'm on my phone now.
I've discovered that if I click on the shopping link for Amazon on the CC link page it goes to the USA one.
However, if anybody writes Amazon in a post, the link generated takes you to the UK site.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'm on my phone now.
> I've discovered that if I click on the shopping link for Amazon on the CC link page it goes to the USA one.
> However, if anybody writes Amazon in a post, the link generated takes you to the UK site.


Uk site for both, on handheld or PC.


----------

